# Fish can not stay upright



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Last night the water in my tank dropped from 78 to under 50 degrees due to power issue.
By the time I could do something about it the fish were having issues swimming.

Most were swimming topsy turvey and nose diving until the temp got up around 60.
All fish survived and are now swimming fine except one, a 6 inch peacock.

This fish is laying on one side but trying to swim, the fin doesn't seem to have any strength.
His eye is fine, his gill is fine but the fin just can't get going.

It has been about a day now with signs of some improvement.
He has been isolated into a 10 gallon tank with a bare bottom and I have added 5 teaspoons of salt.

I really hope I am not just prolonging an inevitable death or even him suffering permanent loss of strength in that fin.
Is there anything else I can do or just wait it out?


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

I think you just need to wait it out. You've done all the right things--just make sure his water stays perfect--no ammonia or nitrite and low nitrates and of course the temp. . .

Did you test the water? I imagine the filter(s) were off also so there's also the concern that the bio filter has been impacted. I would do daily or every other day partial water changes of 30% using a good quality declorinator for the next week.

Hope the peacock makes it. 

Robin


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

The bio-filter was my initial concern after the temp was restored to the 70's.
I tested last night and today and it was not harmed.
The tests showed 0 ammonia 0 nitrites and the nitrate was 10 ppm.

I wish someone could assure me a recovery is sure to come. 
Water is fresh and clean and he is alone in the 10 gallon so I am hoping he can tough it out.
Thanks for your concern and help Robin.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Update: The fish isn't getting better but not really worse. He is still very limited in movement and still laying on its non-operating side.

There is a new issue in that the top fin and bottom fin, which used to be very beautifully colored, long and healthy have now become short and frayed and dark, almost appearing burned.

I did a water change immediately, added a few teaspoons of salt and checked for water issues but found 0 ammonia and 0 nitrite.

Not really sure what the source of this problem is since there are no other fish and there is no substrate.

Any ideas of what is going on and what I can do to help this?


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Latest update: now the fish is upside down for the most part and is starting to show some serious color loss and damaged scales.

Did another water change and going to add melafix since I don't know what else to do.

Have I done something wrong here?


----------

